# Country house for business



## anthony75 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello,
Currently my wife and I (both uk citizens from Yorkshire and Edinburgh) run a very successful wedding planning company in Koh Samui in Thailand. We have been doing this here for the last 4 years and have just had a baby daughter so have begun to think about a move back to Europe. Prior to moving to Thailand I owned (the business not the buildings) and operated three bar restaurants in Edinburgh which are still running today.
What we are looking for: We would like to move to Italy and have our own wedding venue. We would like to find a countryside/coastal property that we could lease on a long term basis, (10 years?) to invest in as a business and wedding venue. In an ideal world we would like to have an option to buy the property after 3-5 years. We would also consider undertaking an unfinished property to completion. Please be advised we are looking in other places in Europe too if you see this on another forum. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Simsnet (Mar 12, 2017)

Which areas in Italy are you interested in?


----------

